# php version mismatch



## kevinwincott (Aug 13, 2012)

hello,

I have a server running PHP 5.3.10:

```
xxx# php -v
PHP 5.3.10 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Mar  6 2012 09:58:35) 
Copyright (c) 1997-2012 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.3.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2012 Zend Technologies
```
I'm trying to install the curl extension for PHP but when I try and make it using this command:

```
xxx# pwd
/usr/ports/ftp/php53-curl
xxx# make
===>  php53-curl-5.3.15 cannot install: doesn't work with PHP version : 5 (Doesn't support PHP 52 5).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/php53-curl.
```
can anyone shed a light on this?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm guessing you have lang/php5 installed. It got moved to lang/php53 and lang/php5 became 5.4.x.


----------



## frijsdijk (Aug 13, 2012)

You probably need to upgrade to the new origin lang/php53 first. The PHP you are running now came from lang/php5. See /usr/ports/UPDATING


----------



## kevinwincott (Aug 13, 2012)

I thought that by installing ftp/php53-curl I was installing the correct port?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2012)

You are, but you need to fix lang/php5 vs. lang/php53 first.


----------

